# Sleeeeeew Doordash week!



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

or just me?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

DD has been slow since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

andaas said:


> DD has been slow since Thanksgiving.


Thanks for the replay! Also for downtown its alwAys red I want to try it but my only beef with downtown is parking! What you think?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I stick to the suburbs.


----------



## Jm89 (Jan 3, 2017)

I stick to the suburbs as well.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Jm89 said:


> I stick to the suburbs as well.


It's very slow in suburbs or not suburb ! Or this son b!ch are not giving me deliveries


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

DoorDash has been very slow, except for a handful of shifts, since Thanksgiving week.

Restaurants are telling me that they are still seeing similar order volume, so this tells me that DD is overloading delivery areas with drivers.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

andaas said:


> DD has been slow since Thanksgiving.


Good. I just went to sign up for them. Went through all the online stuff, then got an email saying I needed to meet with someone to activate and I'd be 'dashing' within the day. I decided I would work a half shift today in order to get that done because I figured it could offset the slow season a little bit. The person tasked with activating me was rude as hell, insulted me repeatedly (called me stupid, asked me if I knew how to write), literally told me to 'shut up', and said things like 'I'm not listening to you. You think just because you're still talking that I care what you're saying' as I tried to explain that I drove for 40 min to get there, and I just wanted their help getting activated, and then tried to tell me I had to go to a different location 20 miles away because they 'didn't want to deal with me'. This person kept repeating: "You're an independent contractor, we don't care if you can't figure out how to do this." At one point they even claimed that I wasn't a US citizen and I had a fake SSN (born and raised: USA. Never had anyone make such an absurd claim before. I'm not even the grandchild of immigrants lol). I showed this person on the DoorDash website as well as the email that my background check had been complete, and that the company literally just told me I had to meet with someone to give me an orientation and then activate me. They replied "I don't care what your email said! The background checks are not good enough" (Huh? What?). I finally said enough was enough and I would contact their corporate office and the rep. literally started laughing in my face and said under their breath "Good luck wasting your time". I was not doing anything to provoke this person (I have a personal ethic to be as nice as possible with customer service people, as it's a rough job). I literally could not believe how they were acting. People at the location (a Starbucks, because DD does not have any local offices, were looking at her funny, like 'what's your problem') Not really sure I want to contract with a company like that. Even Uber, with it's many flaws, never resorted to that level of derp.

Any others been busy? Wouldn't mind diversifying my income.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

K-pax said:


> The person tasked with activating me was rude as hell, insulted me repeatedly (called me stupid, asked me if I knew how to write), literally told me to 'shut up', and said things like 'I'm not listening to you. You think just because you're still talking that I care what you're saying'


Okay, that is just horrific. I would send an email to DD support or something about that individual, because that just isn't right.

Where I'm at the dashing has been steady and from talking with other drivers I run into while I'm out, everyone's doing pretty good here. We've also been getting pummeled with storm after storm since Christmas. Rainy nights when football is on TV = $$$. 
Again, I think it just depends on your market. I have a friend in Orange County/SoCal who signed up to be a driver a month ago and was basically put on a waiting list to get activated because there are too many drivers and applicants for that area apparently. That's what he was told.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

ITminion said:


> Okay, that is just horrific. I would send an email to DD support or something about that individual, because that just isn't right


Yeah. I def. did. No response yet. Ruined my day. I left the place depressed and didn't accomplish anything for my time. I didn't even post all of it. It was beyond a grunpy person. It was downright abusive and out of the blue. I can't believe soneone like that is employed at all, but it makes one wonder if this is just how they operate. They seemed pretty sure of themselves while acting that way.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

K-pax said:


> I can't believe soneone like that is employed at all, but it makes one wonder if this is just how they operate. They seemed pretty sure of themselves while acting that way.


I don't think it's everyone, there's always a few bad apples that ruin it for the rest of the bunch though. The people I've had encounters with at my local office have been really nice, helpful, and pretty cool. Don't let one person who happens to be a **** discourage you. Hopefully it gets resolved.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

This F worse then slow ! $30 in 7 hours ! I m out this Sh!t! I work in busy area


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

door dash is ovah. they are getting beat by the all mighty AMAZON.....they sent an email out about catering or some such thing, they are on their last legs

they got lotsa funding recently, all going to go down the drain,,,,not sure where the $$$ goes their office has 5 chairs and a computer

not a good gig


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

flexian said:


> door dash is ovah. they are getting beat by the all mighty AMAZON.....they sent an email out about catering or some such thing, they are on their last legs
> 
> they got lotsa funding recently, all going to go down the drain,,,,not sure where the $$$ goes their office has 5 chairs and a computer
> 
> not a good gig


Their office in Seattle is an angry ******* customer service reject sitting in a Starbucks all day who yells at people for a living and doesn't even know how to operate the DoorDash website. You're lucky you actually got to go to an actual office. Still haven't gotten a response from DoorDash after writing them about my 'orientation'. Coincidentally, the marketing emails and phone calls have also stopped pouring in every day ("We have one who can see!"). I'll gladly deliver a couple middle fingers to this company any day of the week.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

I believe that those jerks manipulate deliveries! Giving them to whom ever they want ! I had my dash paused sometimes they unpaused it and send me the deliveries prove that deliveries are given manually! The best way to make money with those son of the beaches is to drag their F A$$ to court for discrimination!


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

I only have an issue with 2 things:
1- Dealing with the customer service reps in India when you have an urgent issue during a delivery... OMFG. Example - Last weekend, went to pick up an order at Buffalo Wild Wings. The ETA for pick up to delivery was 45 minutes, so there was plenty of time to get this one done. As soon as I accepted the order in the app, DD customer service agent calls me, says "This order is urgent, please put food in the hot bag, how far are you from the restaurant?" I was literally a block away. I'm like yeah okay I got this handled, bye. As I'm walking from my car into BWW, another DD customer service agent calls me, to again remind me, to put the food in the hot bag. I'm like holy crap, I get it dude, thanks. I'm inside the place, the food is ready to go like they had just bagged it. As soon as I pay for it with the red card, a third DD customer service agent calls me to tell me that the customer has canceled the order and they want the food remade by the restaurant because it's been "too long" now. I start screaming into the phone at this guy "If you guys had stopped with the phone calls, I could have delivered this order by now and this would not be happening, are you serious?!" The food was still hot. Like it had just been put in the to-go boxes. At the same time I'm on the phone screaming at this dude, ANOTHER agent from DD is calling BWW and telling them to remake the order. OMG. The customers house was 5 minutes away. I could have delivered this one with 30 minutes to spare. Instead, I had to sit and wait at BWW for 35 minutes while they remade the order. This was pure insanity. In the end, the customer tipped me $15. So whatever. 
2- Getting pings for orders that are like 15-20 miles outside of the service area that you are currently working in. Those ones are traps. Like why the **** are you sending me this, there has to be someone working closer to that area, or within it. So you decline it because you know, logic. Then you get another ping like 30 seconds later for another order that's 15-20 miles away. Really?! Decline again. Then your acceptance rate goes down. That drives me insane.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

ITminion said:


> I only have an issue with 2 things:
> 1- Dealing with the customer service reps in India when you have an urgent issue during a delivery... OMFG. Example - Last weekend, went to pick up an order at Buffalo Wild Wings. The ETA for pick up to delivery was 45 minutes, so there was plenty of time to get this one done. As soon as I accepted the order in the app, DD customer service agent calls me, says "This order is urgent, please put food in the hot bag, how far are you from the restaurant?" I was literally a block away. I'm like yeah okay I got this handled, bye. As I'm walking from my car into BWW, another DD customer service agent calls me, to again remind me, to put the food in the hot bag. I'm like holy crap, I get it dude, thanks. I'm inside the place, the food is ready to go like they had just bagged it. As soon as I pay for it with the red card, a third DD customer service agent calls me to tell me that the customer has canceled the order and they want the food remade by the restaurant because it's been "too long" now. I start screaming into the phone at this guy "If you guys had stopped with the phone calls, I could have delivered this order by now and this would not be happening, are you serious?!" The food was still hot. Like it had just been put in the to-go boxes. At the same time I'm on the phone screaming at this dude, ANOTHER agent from DD is calling BWW and telling them to remake the order. OMG. The customers house was 5 minutes away. I could have delivered this one with 30 minutes to spare. Instead, I had to sit and wait at BWW for 35 minutes while they remade the order. This was pure insanity. In the end, the customer tipped me $15. So whatever.
> 2- Getting pings for orders that are like 15-20 miles outside of the service area that you are currently working in. Those ones are traps. Like why the &%[email protected]!* are you sending me this, there has to be someone working closer to that area, or within it. So you decline it because you know, logic. Then you get another ping like 30 seconds later for another order that's 15-20 miles away. Really?! Decline again. Then your acceptance rate goes down. That drives me insane.


Gig apps are for kids to play with! If you want real life get real job!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Their office in Seattle is an angry ******* customer service reject sitting in a Starbucks all day who yells at people for a living and doesn't even know how to operate the DoorDash website. You're lucky you actually got to go to an actual office. Still haven't gotten a response from DoorDash after writing them about my 'orientation'. Coincidentally, the marketing emails and phone calls have also stopped pouring in every day ("We have one who can see!"). I'll gladly deliver a couple middle fingers to this company any day of the week.


he did not actually work for door dash

he had fun @ ur expense


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Gig apps are for kids to play with! If you want real life get real job!


LOL I do have a real job, I've been working in IT for 10 years, that's my full-time day gig. I do know about real problems!

I do DoorDash as a side gig for play money. Fortunately, the money is still good in my area. An extra $300-400 a week, can't complain.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

flexian said:


> he did not actually work for door dash
> 
> he had fun @ ur expense


Nah. She was the DoorDash person I was supposed to meet with. That's how they do it in the Seattle market.


----------

